# How do i identify my david brown



## owennutt (Feb 14, 2016)

Just any body know how to identify my David brown tractor. I want to download a manual for it but can only find a serial number on the gearbox which reads D906678 but i can find any other plates or numbers on it. Thanks in advance


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the tractor forum, owennutt.

There is an excellent David Brown Club/Forum on the internet. I feel certain that they will be able to help you out. Good Luck.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It sure looks like a 990 built from 1965 to 1971, I think. The serial number should be stamped into the *frame* on the right side under the generator. Could be hard to find under that lovely blue paint! Looks nice and new. You may need a to carefully scrap away some of the paint and use a good flash light to to cast shadows on the stamping to get a good reading. Good luck and please do let us know what you find out!
Cheers


----------



## owennutt (Feb 14, 2016)

Cheers for that. I will have another look and see if i can find anything. I am hoping to find the model to see if there is a way to better cold start it. I fitted a glow plug in the inlet manifold last year which has helped but still poorer than i would like. Hoping it has some kind of cold start on pump that i don't know about.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

By the way, welcome to the forum! Glad to have you. Very nice looking tractor, hopefully you can get it starting a little easier.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Owennutt.
Indeed she beauty, like read about the history.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thomas said:


> Welcome Owennutt.
> Indeed she beauty, like read about the history.


Yes, like the "War of the Roses" Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

g'day owennutt

http://tractors.wikia.com/wiki/David_Brown_990

if this web address comes through, you could try that, from my experience with the DB 990, DB995 and a DB1210 late 60's early 70's, these tractors had direct injection and didn't use a glow plug, maybe in your cold clime, David Brown might have made a mod to help with starting.

Your model seems to have higher front spindles for crop clearance, for your info if you don't already know this, you can unbolt the final drive housings and rotate these to set the rear height also, you have a good solid tractor there.


----------



## owennutt (Feb 14, 2016)

I now know she's a 990 and have found the fuel tap on the fuel pump to advance timing but this made little difference. I have got a glow plug installed and this is working ok. Plenty of smoke when turning it over but takes 4 or 5 attempts to fire. If i give up and go to it the next day it starts 1st or second time. She's just not really consistent. I thinking maybe injectors now?


----------

